# My touchpad leftclic has gone MAD!!



## SpaceBetw33n (May 28, 2007)

I just bought this laptop : http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...NoMapp=0&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=CANEMSHIP
and I installed windows vista on it. My only concern is that sometimes (but quite frequently) the leftclic clic without me touching it. I don't know if it's broken or if its a bug or an option or something but its quite annoying. Anything I can try or should I send it back and ask for another one? Also is there a quick way to repair it for less than 100 bucks cause it would be less troublesome for me than returning it. Thanks


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

See if there is a sensitivity adjustment for it in your Control Panel>Mouse, Touchpad settings.

OR! do as I do
I always turn off the Touchpad clicking. I hate it when I press a little too hard, in moving the cursor, and select something I did not mean to.

Once you have it disabled, then just use the two buttons below the Touchpad to use as the regular (left and right) mouse clicks.


----------



## SpaceBetw33n (May 28, 2007)

I can't find the touchpad in control pannel, its not under the mouse thing.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

In that case you probably have not loaded the touchpad driver.

Windows has minimal drivers that can work with fairly basic abilities of many input devices, like keyboards, mice, cameras, etc. With those basic drivers, there will not be any special feature selections of those devices.

Go to Gateway's website and see if there are touchpad drivers listed.


----------

